
On the reproducibility of Perturbative Neural Networks, in response to Reddit - homarp
https://github.com/juefeix/pnn.pytorch.update
======
inasring
As someone who has already tried to replicate some Neural net results (hard to
get right), the fact that the authors answered so thoroughly is really
positive.

------
tlarkworthy
The Reddit thread

[https://www.reddit.com/r/MachineLearning/comments/9jhhet/dis...](https://www.reddit.com/r/MachineLearning/comments/9jhhet/discussion_i_tried_to_reproduce_results_from_a/)

